# Stream and roamio plus?



## pshifrin (Dec 22, 2004)

I've had a premiere with a separate stream box from the very first day the stream was available. About a year ago, we replaced our older s3 with a roamio plus. Both have been humming along nicely. Today I was doing some rearranging and realized that the roamio plus can act as a stream for the premiere (they are networked via moca adapters). Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question that I've overlooked for a year, but I dont need the separate stream box anymore, do I?

If my wife wants to download to her iPhone at the same time I want to download to my iPad, can the roamio plus handle that? Or should I leave the 2nd stream box active and dedicate it to the premiere?

Thanks.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

pshifrin said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question that I've overlooked for a year, but I dont need the separate stream box anymore, do I?


You don't need the standalone unit. TiVo Stream (internal or external) allows for simultaneous streaming of content to as many as four devices at once.

A few weeks ago when TiVo and Best Buy ran out of standalone Streams, they were selling used for as much as $200. You can probably still get about $100 for it.


----------



## pshifrin (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the info. I will put the stream up for sale in the buyer / seller forum as it looks like they are in demand.

Edit. I don't have enought posts. Mods: not trying to break the rules as I simply have only needed to post 6 times in 11 years. Just want to send this stream to a good home, not looking to gouge on cost.


----------

